# Monitorkalibrierung Raum München oder Passau



## red33mer (10. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute,

da ich jetzt etwas ernsthafter in die Digitalfotografie eingestiegen bin, würde ich gerne meinen LCD Monitor (Notebook) mittels Hardware kalibrieren, scheue aber für eine "Mal sehen wie das funktioniert Kalibrierung" die hohen Anschaffungskosten für ein solches Gerät.

Deshalb wollte ich ganz freundlich anfragen, ob vielleicht jemand von Euch ein solches Gerät besitzt und evtl. gewillt wäre, mit mir eine Kalibrierung durchzuführen. Ich möchte mir nichts ausleihen oder sonstiges , sondern hätte das einfach gerne mal ausprobiert und vielleicht dabei noch was gelernt. 
Ich weiß das heutzutage Zeit kostbar und nur noch der Tod umsonst ist, aber evtl. findet sich hier ja doch jemand.

Wie schon im Topic zu sehen suche ich im Großraum München oder ab Semesterbeginn (18.10) im Großraum Passau.

Ich bin freundlich, hab gute Manieren und zieh mir auch die Schuhe aus 

Vielen Dank schonmal!
Grüße
R.


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. Oktober 2004)

http://shop.colourconfidence.com/product.php?xProd=1090&xSec=1&xlanguages=1&xCmd=cl&xLang=5

130 Euro ist für das Gerät echt günstig.


----------



## red33mer (10. Oktober 2004)

Nimms mir nicht übel, aber hast Du meinen Beitrag durchgelesen oder nur das TOPIC? Ich weiß, dass der billigste Spyder(Colorvision) ca. 130 Euro kostet, was um das mal zu Testen aber immer noch ne Stange Geld ist. (Zumindest für nen Studenten)...


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. Oktober 2004)

Nein, sollte ich Dir etwas übelnehmen?
Du hast mit keinem Satz erwähnt, das Du weißt was das günstigste Gerät kostet.
Das Du ein Student bist konnte ich meiner Glaskugel nicht entnehmen.
-> Die ist nämlich zur Reparatur   

Hätte ich so ein Gerät würde ich Dich gerne zu einer Kalibrierungssession einladen. Für die meisten Monitore gibt es aber vom Hersteller Farbprofile die i. d. R. für den privaten Nutzer ausreichend sind.

 :suspekt:
Höflichst,
Neuro


----------



## red33mer (10. Oktober 2004)

So wies aussieht werde ich wohl leider nicht viel Erfolg haben...
na ja..lassen wir den Thread noch etwas älter werden 

Sollte ich mir doch eins kaufen..lade ich Dich zur Kalibriersession ein, Neuro,...
die Reparatur der Glaskugel wird sicherlich teuer 

allerdings dürfte der Weg von Hannover nach Passau rein benzintechnisch schon mehr als das Gerät kosten.
wobei: du fliegst ja mit dem Besen...*lol* 


In diesem Sinne..
R.


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. Oktober 2004)

Hihi 

Mei, Passau is doch hart an der Grenze. Wenn ich mal nach Wien muss, schau ich vorbei


----------



## BartS (10. November 2004)

Hallo Leute,

schön, diesen Thread gefunden zu haben. Auf der angesprochenen Seite scheinen mehrere Kalibrierungsgeräte mit Software angeboten zu werden. Ich müsste das auch sehr dringend vornehmen. (Windows 2000)

Hatte da mal von einem anderen Hersteller etwas, was aber wohl nem 2000 Bug unterlegen war.

Könnt Ihr mir von diesem Anbieter für 2000 etwas passendes vorschlagen? Mir reicht es, wenn die Kalibrierung nur an einem Monitor vorgenommen werden muss. Evtl. vielleicht auch noch ein Zweitschirm.

Ich brauch nicht unbedingt die günstigste Variante sondern auch noch eine optimale Einstellung und Qualität. 

Danke für den Tipp.

Gruß


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. November 2004)

Mein Kenntnisstand ist so, das die meisten Geräte zwischen 100 und 200 Euro schon ziemlich gut sind. Leider kann ich keine bestimmten Geräte empfehlen, da wir in der Firma eine ganz eindere Preisklasse einsetzen - die möchte man als Privatmensch dann nicht bezahlen!


----------



## BartS (21. November 2004)

Hi,

finde es etwas bedauerlich, dass einem hier manchmal doch recht wenig geholfen wird. Viele hier haben ihren Monitor garantiert kalibriert und trotzdem gibt einem niemand Tipps für die richtige Software. Bräuchte zur Sicherheit auch ne Hotline und Anweisung in Deutsch.


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. November 2004)

BartS hat gesagt.:
			
		

> finde es etwas bedauerlich, dass einem hier manchmal doch recht wenig geholfen wird.



a) Dies ist eine Gemeinschaft, d.h. jeder der etwas weiß, gibt seinen Beitrag dazu.
b) Es gibt Themen, die sind nicht so gut besucht wie andere - ganz einfach weil sie (leider) nicht die große Menge ansprechen und/oder betreffen.
c) Wenn man seine Frage in einen Thread schreibt, der - man beachte - lautet »Monitorkalibrierung Raum München oder Passau«, sollte man damit rechnen, das 99% der Benutzer die nicht aus dem Raum München oder Passau kommen gar nicht erst den Thread lesen. Somit minimierst du zusätzlich Deine Chancen.

Womit wir zum Schluss kommen, das Du vielleicht einen eigenen Thread eröffnen solltest, gezielt auf DEIN Problem und nicht - unfreundlicherweise - in einen anderen Thread schreibst.
Und vielleicht solltest Du berücksichtigen, das Dir sicher jemand helfen würde wenn er es könnte. Ein guter Wille bringt einen nicht weiter, wenn man nichts viel zum Thema weiß.

*Ich wiederhole, weil es scheinbar in letzter Zeit einige gibt, die an eine Antwortpflicht bei Tutorials glauben. Dem ist nicht so - wir sind alle freiwillig hier und helfen wenn wir können. Wenn wir nicht helfen können, sollte man uns besser nicht vorwerfen das wir nicht helfen wollen. Das ist nämlich unfair und ärgert uns irgendwann.

50 % der User fragen nur und helfen nicht.
10 % helfen sehr viel
die restlichen 40 % antworten wenn sie etwas wissen

Und den 50 helfenden Prozent so einen spruch vor den Kopp zu kloppen ist sehr sehr unfair.*


----------



## BartS (21. November 2004)

Ist in Ordnung, Neurodaemon. Werd mal nen neuen Versuch starten in nem Extra-Thread. Trotzdem schon mal Danke.


----------



## ralfeberle (14. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Die Zurückhaltung bei den Antwortenden könnte auch gut daran liegen, daß zum Erstellungszeitpunkt dieses Postings noch gar keine für LCD offiziell freigegebenen Kalibriergeräte am Markt waren. Diese Situation hat sich erst nach der Photokina geändert. Dort wurden von ein paar Firmen entsprechende Geräte angekündigt. So gibt es mittlerweile vom 'Spyder' eine Ausführung, die LCD geeignet sei.

Nur zwecks Neugier solch eine Kalibrierung durchzuführen kann ich verstehen. Aber brauchen tust Du eine Monitorkalibrierung tatsächlich nur, wenn Du mit Druckereien zusammenarbeitest, die das CMYK-Farbmodell verwenden. Ansonsten wäre das völlig überdimensioniert. Eine manuelle Kalibrierung anhand eines ausbelichteten Testbildes ist für den Privateinsatz längst ausreichend. 

Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## tittli (14. Dezember 2004)

Hallo
Sorry für meine vielleicht etwas dumme Frage, aber was ist genau eine Kalibrierung?
gruss


----------



## mschuetzda (14. Dezember 2004)

> ... vielleicht etwas dumme Frage, aber was ist genau eine Kalibrierung? ...



's gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten  

Kalibrierung siehe hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kalibrierung 

Es geht darum, den Monitor so einzustellen, dass er die Farben des Originalbildes möglichst 
genau wiedergibt. 
In einem System mit Scanner - Monitor - Fotodrucker  könnte/sollte/müsste man alle drei Teilsysteme kalibrieren um z.B. vom Originalbild einen möglichst farbgetreuen Ausdruck machen zu können.


----------

